# Please! I need help fast!



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

There was this pretty girl, and she used to know what I thought of her, She told me she didn't feel the same. Two..Years..Later... She probably still knows what I think of her, she was poking a little fun at me lately which was embarrassing. And now she has written something on the board, for someone to decode, like some sort of secret language. She also wrote for anybody to figure it out. And in my heart, I know she was targeting me. She knows I can't resist. Trust me. So there was a phone number also on the board. I decoded it. (Because it was easy) And it turns out it said it was her phone number. Like I said, If she thought anyone was gonna try, she would expect me to be the first. Cause she knows I can't help it. I wrote on the board after this and wrote by the phone number, Unnecessary Info. I now wonder if that was stupid. But soon after, she left rehearsal. What does she want?! What should I do know? What! I feel awful and don't know what to do. Please!!!


----------



## JakeTinker (Feb 28, 2021)

Try to assess the facts at hand first.

• You feel something for her and both of you know it.
• She's issuing a challenge of sorts.
• She is being vague with her intentions, but the implications of her actions are clear.

Now, assess what you really feel about her specifically. Try to be as concise as possible.

Are you simply intrigued by her presence? Infatuation, or is this something more? Once you've identified what you want with both emotion and reason, then make your move. Remember, you won't find out what she really wants unless you find it yourself. At some point, you'll definitely have to take initiative to gain clarity. The signs are there, the circumstances can be aligned to your favor, and you know what you feel. Go for it.


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

You think she deleted her phone number?


----------



## JakeTinker (Feb 28, 2021)

I never implied that, and neither do I think she did. I have very little information to work with in your situation, and am led to conclude that it's unlikely; though it is possible that you misinterpreted her 'challenge' of sorts. Perhaps she expected you to contact her after you decoded the number?

However, I do find it odd that she wasn't present during that rehearsal. If you saved that phone number or have have other ways to reach out, communicate with her and say what you feel and think about her, maybe try to clear things up too. I'd recommend doing it in person for more authenticity, but if the circumstances are constricting, you'll have to make do with what you've got.

This might be the kind of situation where you trust your gut a bit more.


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

JakeTinker said:


> I never implied that, and neither do I think she did. I have very little information to work with in your situation, and am led to conclude that it's unlikely; though it is possible that you misinterpreted her 'challenge' of sorts. Perhaps she expected you to contact her after you decoded the number?
> 
> However, I do find it odd that she wasn't present during that rehearsal. If you saved that phone number or have have other ways to reach out, communicate with her and say what you feel and think about her, maybe try to clear things up too. I'd recommend doing it in person for more authenticity, but if the circumstances are constricting, you'll have to make do with what you've got.
> 
> This might be the kind of situation where you trust your gut a bit more.


She was present during rehearsal, she wrote that on the board, and then when I wrote, she left!!? It makes me feel like I did something.


----------



## JakeTinker (Feb 28, 2021)

Ah, I almost misunderstood, my bad. So she left it there and later left you. Odd. If you know her well enough, try to look at the situation from her perspective and trace her possible steps, make a vague outline on what she could want from you, if that helps.

In any case, she's definitely open to communication. Take my opinion with a grain of salt - I know very little about your dilemma - but it's probable that she left her number there for you to contact, and didn't necessarily expect you to write yours down, too. I mean, if you texted her number after decoding it, she would have your number eitherway and you would take initiative in conversation.

If I left a hidden number for another person to decode and contact, I'd expect them to use just that. Imo writing your number down might've been an unwise move.


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

JakeTinker said:


> Ah, I almost misunderstood, my bad. So she left it there and later left you. Odd. If you know her well enough, try to look at the situation from her perspective and trace her possible steps, make a vague outline on what she could want from you, if that helps.
> 
> In any case, she's definitely open to communication. Take my opinion with a grain of salt - I know very little about your dilemma - but it's probable that she left her number there for you to contact, and didn't necessarily expect you to write yours down, too. I mean, if you texted her number after decoding it, she would have your number eitherway and you would take initiative in conversation.
> 
> If I left a hidden number for another person to decode and contact, I'd expect them to use just that. Imo writing your number down might've been an unwise move.


Shoot dang it!!! She's HERE!!! She left but she's back now. This is emberassing.


----------



## JakeTinker (Feb 28, 2021)

Try to calm down, dude. Don't suppress your emotions, but don't burst from the sheer excitement either; regulate it. Now think.

She probably just went to the bathroom or to run an errand, though there are other probabilities. Is she alright with being upfront, or does she prefer to take it slowly when talking in person? You decide what to make of this encounter now. Approach her or save ut for later, it's your call. You'll take initiative eitherway, good luck.


----------



## Annie S. (Feb 15, 2021)

She probably is just afraid to like you back, or embarrassed ... or both. She Probably does like you, but she is trying to convince herself and her friends she doesn't. Just try not to think about it.

Edit: to add on to what I'm saying, just communicate with her with the whiteboard. It seems like she's just not ready to talk to you in person yet.

Edit edit: Okay. Here's how I can picture it from her point of view (don't take it for granted I don't even know her). Two years ago, she found out you liked her. At that time, she thought it was weird or gross, just like all her friends told her. Her friends probably teased her about it and asked her if she liked you back, she denied it. All of her friends knew about this within a year or two. Now, within two years, all her friends have crushes, and she doesn't know who to like. The only person she has in mind to like is you. But it's too late. She already told her friends she hates you. She can't just all of a sudden change her mind (she must be thinking her friends would call her past self a liar, or untrustworthy). But she wants to let you know she likes you too. She knows you would be the only one to decode the message on the whiteboard, which is probably why she wrote it in the first place. Knowing you (you like social people), she is probably an extrovert and her friends probably wanted to have some fun with each other for a bit, so she quickly wrote something on the whiteboard (that she left). Or, was there a change in her appearance or style? She probably wanted to fix a few things about herself before she sees you...


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

To confirm. Call the number. If it's a genuine message to you, she'll answer. If you've misinterpreted it, then someone else will answer or it won't be a valid number.


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

What? Just call the number. That was a pretty obvious clue, unless you are thinking she's into you and she's hoping someone else will contact her, and then you'd be a bit embarrassed. But you seem sure, so just call. And hurry up so you can tell us what happens.


----------



## Annie S. (Feb 15, 2021)

Wylie said:


> You think she deleted her phone number?


Try calling her. Why would she give you a fake? Call her, and tell her it's you, but don't ask if it's her until she starts talking...


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Wylie said:


> There was this pretty girl, and she used to know what I thought of her, She told me she didn't feel the same. Two..Years..Later... She probably still knows what I think of her, she was poking a little fun at me lately which was embarrassing. And now she has written something on the board, for someone to decode, like some sort of secret language. She also wrote for anybody to figure it out. And in my heart, I know she was targeting me. She knows I can't resist. Trust me. So there was a phone number also on the board. I decoded it. (Because it was easy) And it turns out it said it was her phone number. Like I said, If she thought anyone was gonna try, she would expect me to be the first. Cause she knows I can't help it. I wrote on the board after this and wrote by the phone number, Unnecessary Info. I now wonder if that was stupid. But soon after, she left rehearsal. What does she want?! What should I do know? What! I feel awful and don't know what to do. Please!!!


Man up and move on it before you lose your opportunity.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Maybe her parents has control over her phone...if that is true she might not be able to answer.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Annie S. said:


> She probably is just afraid to like you back, or embarrassed ... or both. She Probably does like you, but she is trying to convince herself and her friends she doesn't. Just try not to think about it.
> 
> Edit: to add on to what I'm saying, just communicate with her with the whiteboard. It seems like she's just not ready to talk to you in person yet.
> 
> Edit edit: Okay. Here's how I can picture it from her point of view (don't take it for granted I don't even know her). Two years ago, she found out you liked her. At that time, she thought it was weird or gross, just like all her friends told her. Her friends probably teased her about it and asked her if she liked you back, she denied it. All of her friends knew about this within a year or two. Now, within two years, all her friends have crushes, and she doesn't know who to like. The only person she has in mind to like is you. But it's too late. She already told her friends she hates you. She can't just all of a sudden change her mind (she must be thinking her friends would call her past self a liar, or untrustworthy). But she wants to let you know she likes you too. She knows you would be the only one to decode the message on the whiteboard, which is probably why she wrote it in the first place. Knowing you (you like social people), she is probably an extrovert and her friends probably wanted to have some fun with each other for a bit, so she quickly wrote something on the whiteboard (that she left). Or, was there a change in her appearance or style? She probably wanted to fix a few things about herself before she sees you...


That sounds so freakishly plausible! 😂 Hoping what you said is true!

@Wylie just focus on

Your options
what you could regret or gain from doing each
what you’d regret from not doing each

I know it's nerve wracking... But think...

Just tell her you lil her. You could gain a girlfriend. Worst case, she rejects you. You feel like an idiot. Life moves on. But you’ll have no regrets.

Or

Just don’t risk getting the girl and not risk looking like an idiot. And you’d regret it forever if you missed your opportunity and keep thinking “but what if?”


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Wylie said:


> There was this pretty girl, and she used to know what I thought of her, She told me she didn't feel the same. Two..Years..Later... She probably still knows what I think of her, she was poking a little fun at me lately which was embarrassing. And now she has written something on the board, for someone to decode, like some sort of secret language. She also wrote for anybody to figure it out. And in my heart, I know she was targeting me. She knows I can't resist. Trust me. So there was a phone number also on the board. I decoded it. (Because it was easy) And it turns out it said it was her phone number. Like I said, If she thought anyone was gonna try, she would expect me to be the first. Cause she knows I can't help it. I wrote on the board after this and wrote by the phone number, Unnecessary Info. I now wonder if that was stupid. But soon after, she left rehearsal. What does she want?! What should I do know? What! I feel awful and don't know what to do. Please!!!


If you like her, just ask her out, why you do these roundabout games.


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

Annie S. said:


> She probably is just afraid to like you back, or embarrassed ... or both. She Probably does like you, but she is trying to convince herself and her friends she doesn't. Just try not to think about it.
> 
> Edit: to add on to what I'm saying, just communicate with her with the whiteboard. It seems like she's just not ready to talk to you in person yet.
> 
> Edit edit: Okay. Here's how I can picture it from her point of view (don't take it for granted I don't even know her). Two years ago, she found out you liked her. At that time, she thought it was weird or gross, just like all her friends told her. Her friends probably teased her about it and asked her if she liked you back, she denied it. All of her friends knew about this within a year or two. Now, within two years, all her friends have crushes, and she doesn't know who to like. The only person she has in mind to like is you. But it's too late. She already told her friends she hates you. She can't just all of a sudden change her mind (she must be thinking her friends would call her past self a liar, or untrustworthy). But she wants to let you know she likes you too. She knows you would be the only one to decode the message on the whiteboard, which is probably why she wrote it in the first place. Knowing you (you like social people), she is probably an extrovert and her friends probably wanted to have some fun with each other for a bit, so she quickly wrote something on the whiteboard (that she left). Or, was there a change in her appearance or style? She probably wanted to fix a few things about herself before she sees you...


She acted like it WAS a joke between her friends and stuff, except the stuff she wrote was the joke, And I was supposed to be the jokes joke or something. Like I said. She teases people naturally when she likes them, and this was definitely. I had asked for her number before, a long long time ago... So like I said, this is the most embarrassing and Befuddling situation, I have ever been in. She left for a very long time right after I had written what I had on the board, she also left with a solemn, dissapointed look on her face. I saw her drive away. So now, being an S F P, I felt very guilty, and thought, I did something wrong, and she had headed for home. So I thought to myself fine, and I texted her and asked why she had left. (I wouldn't look like a weirdo though because she literally put her number on the board for EVERYONE to see, and a riddle, anyone could have solved. But she knows that I would try before everyone else did.) After I was done, I left and continued the rehearsal. After a long while, she hadn't responded. So I sit down and ask one more time, questioning her if I did something wrong. I get up after I send it, to go back. And she is back. (How did she pull up and run in the building that fast?!😧😦) And now I am thoroughly embarrassed wondering if I am an oversensing idiot. At the end of it all. (Meaning literally just last night.) She was practically laughing her head off, and giggling like CRAZY. So, I hid, eavesdropped, it was me. (Literal proof. She named me while giggling while I was eavesdropping.) So you can imagine how I felt. So now, I was purposely avoiding her, so she wouldn't rope me into a weird conversation, (that intention was clear) because, at this point, I'm too embarrassed, and weirded out to say anything to her. So yeah, I was avoiding her. This is where she thinks it's a good idea to literally go searching for me like I am some wanted fugitive, or this is some kind of game. Still with the occasional laugh. Now, with that info, with that extra info, what does it mean?!


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Dude... If you’re serious about winning this girl or any girl. You gotta be little more "badass" and get some respect. Respect yourself first. Don’t put up with this BS.

(Disclaimer, this is not some script for you to follow... it's more of a thought process, attitude, mindset)

A real man with self respect would be like:

“You like me or not? Then don’t waste my time with these silly little games, I’ve got s*** to do, fun cool hobbies I'm into, serious goals that I’m striving towards to make my life awesome. My life doesn't have space for people who don't get it. There's actually a lot of girls out there. I'm not that desperate for you really. You're cute and all, but you're not all that. I’ll just find another girl that’s cool enough for me. One that respects me and doesn't play silly mind games thinking I'm some sort of joke.”

Then walk away without looking back because you don't give a F***... you don't need her approval or how she reacts. If she actually wants to be with you, she'll let you know. If she doesn't, you'll move the F on. If she and her friends want to keep playing games, let them, because you're too good for that crap. You have your whole life ahead of you. Why waste time on this BS? There's actually someone better waiting for you.

And if she happens to want you... a real man with self respect with be like... (again, not a script but a mindset) 
"Cool... let's just take it slow... get to know each other more, see if we're actually good together in the long run... see you at that place at that time... anyway, I gotta go do important stuff. My life actually doesn't stop and revolve around you just coz we're together. But don't get me wrong, I'll treat you really well. And if you're an awesome girl, I'll even die to protect you. But for now, let's just take it easy ok?"

Whilst on the inside you could be feeling whatever... It's not what you feel, it's what you do. I don't give AF what personality type you are. You need to respect yourself. Once you do, you might find girls treating you a little differently.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

What did you write on the board? This might or might not play a role in her behaviors.


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

Joe Black said:


> Dude... If you’re serious about winning this girl or any girl. You gotta be little more "badass" and get some respect. Respect yourself first. Don’t put up with this BS.
> 
> (Disclaimer, this is not some script for you to follow... it's more of a thought process, attitude, mindset)
> 
> ...


Dude, I hate to burst your wonderful bubble, but she is _all that._ That is precisely the problem. First off, you need to do more research, on ISFP-T. I can't not give a ****. This is ridiculous. She has a wonderful personality. And her stupid games are making me laugh. I am only confused. I'm not gonna do that. That's not what I do. I tell you what I do. I use my natural charisma and play along. Then she turns her love games into real love because she then wants more than silly games. I am not gonna not care. I just need to know her intentions.


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

mia-me said:


> What did you write on the board? This might or might not play a role in her behaviors.


I wrote this next to where she revealed her number to me. - Unnecessary Info / I'll pass. I don't know if she believed it or not. When she left I got the feeling she did believe it. When she came back I got the feeling she didn't believe a single word.


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

Other effects I missed? Ever since I found out 3-4 years ago she thought I was weird in middle school, I have been playing hard to get. Is this the result? What is she getting at.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Wylie said:


> I wrote this next to where she revealed her number to me. - Unnecessary Info / I'll pass. I don't know if she believed it or not. When she left I got the feeling she did believe it. When she came back I got the feeling she didn't believe a single word.


So, she left because of disappointment, reevaluated, and came back. There's nothing odd about that.

Instead of being so definitive like that since you're interested, write something like 'hmmm' with an ambivalent emoji. This keeps the play in motion.


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

mia-me said:


> So, she left because of disappointment, reevaluated, and came back. There's nothing odd about that.
> 
> Instead of being so definitive like that since you're interested, write something like 'hmmm' with an ambivalent emoji. This keeps the play in motion.


Too late. It's gone. Like I said this was yesterday. I just don't know what she intended. What did she intend to do? Did she intend to find something out? What is this all about. THATS what I want to know?


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Wylie said:


> Too late. It's gone. Like I said this was yesterday. I just don't know what she intended. What did she intend to do? Did she intend to find something out? What is this all about. THATS what I want to know?


She's flirting with you. The question is whether she's lightheartedly flirting or flirting with intent. The only way to find that out is to play it out. Wait for her next move and this time, lighten up! This is the fun part of the dating and mating game.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Wylie said:


> Dude, I hate to burst your wonderful bubble, but she is _all that._ That is precisely the problem. First off, you need to do more research, on ISFP-T. I can't not give a ****. This is ridiculous. She has a wonderful personality. And her stupid games are making me laugh. I am only confused. I'm not gonna do that. That's not what I do. I tell you what I do. I use my natural charisma and play along. Then she turns her love games into real love because she then wants more than silly games. I am not gonna not care. I just need to know her intentions.


Apologies man. Sorry I came off too strong. I'm actually a more softly spoken shy type, so I don't say it all at strongly, but I don't let people mess with me politely if they are.



Wylie said:


> She acted like it WAS a joke between her friends and stuff, except the stuff she wrote was the joke, And I was supposed to be the jokes joke or something. Like I said. She teases people naturally when she likes them, and this was definitely.


This bit throws me off... sometimes it sounds like you really know her intentions and you also don't have a clue what her intentions are. Sometimes you seem really upset at what she's doing by avoiding her coz she's playing with you. Sometimes it seems like you're really relishing these games. So I'm totally confused.

But it sounds like you like playing along with these games... oh the drama... "Will they? Won't they?", so I guess just carry on! 😂 😄


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

mia-me said:


> She's flirting with you. The question is whether she's lightheartedly flirting or flirting with intent. The only way to find that out is to play it out. Wait for her next move and this time, lighten up! This is the fun part of the dating and mating game.


Oh... I thought this was gonna be easy. I have been her friend before, but only after she rejected me a long long time ago. But, I did NOT fit in. Blah blah blah blah blah is all they did. I never had a spot to jump into a conversation. So I disconnected and played hard to get. She is pretty and nice, so if it is flirting, I'm already dead. 1. Pretty girls are nerve-racking. 2. I'm not a social person, so I am socially awkward. 3. If they have A good personality, and are generally good people, I get even more stressed. 4. She seems to feast on my social awkwardness like it's the best thing that she ever ate. Ultimately making me more embarrassed and socially awkward. Leaving me nearly helpless before her feet, and not knowing what to do. 5. I'm not bad at romanticizing. I have some pretty original ideas of my own. But it's a daunting task to present them to her. And I feel like even if I acted not socially awkward. She would see right through it. And I'm pretty good at acting. I am at this very moment in rehearsal. 6. Despite what you said, I don't know what to do about the flirting. 
And I don't see that playing out well.


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

Joe Black said:


> Apologies man. Sorry I came off too strong. I'm actually a more softly spoken shy type, so I don't say it all at strongly, but I don't let people mess with me politely if they are.
> 
> 
> This bit throws me off... sometimes it sounds like you really know her intentions and you also don't have a clue what her intentions are. Sometimes you seem really upset at what she's doing by avoiding her coz she's playing with you. Sometimes it seems like you're really relishing these games. So I'm totally confused.
> ...


No problem. Different people, different personality types, different stuff we don't like. You don't need to tell me your shy though. It tells me right on your profile picture. _I_ntj. Introverted. It's all good.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Wylie said:


> Oh... I thought this was gonna be easy. I have been her friend before, but only after she rejected me a long long time ago. But, I did NOT fit in. Blah blah blah blah blah is all they did. I never had a spot to jump into a conversation. So I disconnected and played hard to get. She is pretty and nice, so if it is flirting, I'm already dead. 1. Pretty girls are nerve-racking. 2. I'm not a social person, so I am socially awkward. 3. If they have A good personality, and are generally good people, I get even more stressed. 4. She seems to feast on my social awkwardness like it's the best thing that she ever ate. Ultimately making me more embarrassed and socially awkward. Leaving me nearly helpless before her feet, and not knowing what to do. 5. I'm not bad at romanticizing. I have some pretty original ideas of my own. But it's a daunting task to present them to her. And I feel like even if I acted not socially awkward. She would see right through it. And I'm pretty good at acting. I am at this very moment in rehearsal. 6. Despite what you said, I don't know what to do about the flirting.
> And I don't see that playing out well.


Self-fulfilling prophecy. Flirting's easy. It's all about ambivalence and ambiguity. It doesn't solely have to do with what you say, it's also how you behave. The next time you see her, hold her gaze for an extra split second with a little smile. Not long enough to be creepy but long enough for her to know that you SEE her. Also check for pupil dilation on her part. This points to excitement/arousal. But keep on walking without stopping, stopping to chat with her only if she tries to engage you first.


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

Joe Black said:


> This bit throws me off... sometimes it sounds like you really know her intentions and you also don't have a clue what her intentions are. Sometimes you seem really upset at what she's doing by avoiding her coz she's playing with you. Sometimes it seems like you're really relishing these games. So I'm totally confused.
> 
> But it sounds like you like playing along with these games... oh the drama... "Will they? Won't they?", so I guess just carry on! 😂 😄


See what I mean? I don't know what to think! My head, heart, and emotions are all at war with themselves. There is only one thing they all agree with. And that's the fact that she's wonderful.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Wylie said:


> See what I mean? I don't know what to think! My head, heart, and emotions are all at war with themselves. There is only one thing they all agree with. And that's the fact that she's wonderful.


Believe me, I know the intoxicating feeling. I've fallen head over heels for girls in the past and feel like they're super mega wonderful, "all that". And now they're all just memories that I laugh at, and wonder why fell in love so hard.

I don't think anything I could tell my past self would make my past self stop feeling intoxicated with love without saying "You gonna end up with another chick, and she's much better. Chill." - Just what we have to go through I guess.


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

mia-me said:


> Self-fulfilling prophecy. Flirting's easy. It's all about ambivalence. It doesn't solely have to do with what you say, it's also how you behave. The next time you see her, hold her gaze for an extra split second with a little smile. Not long enough to be creepy but long enough for her to know that you SEE her. Also check for pupil dilation on her part. This points to excitement/arousal. But keep on walking without stopping, stopping to chat with her only if she tries to engage you first.


Oh no. That is the WORST thing to do. I've tried it before. It's like she has two Eyes of Sauron looking into my freaking soul! Except they are pretty. One extra second maintaining eye contact with her is like trying to swim submerged in mud. It's so hard. At first adding another second is easy but then it's like edging closer to death. Every time I feel like I just saw a ghost, because it makes me feel like she saw everything within those seconds. It's even worse because she keeps looking at me with a weird smile on her face even after you looked away.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Wylie said:


> Oh no. That is the WORST thing to do. I've tried it before. It's like she has two Eyes of Sauron looking into my freaking soul! Except they are pretty. One extra second maintaining eye contact with her is like trying to swim submerged in mud. It's so hard. At first adding another second is easy but then it's like edging closer to death. Every time I feel like I just saw a ghost, because it makes me feel like she saw everything within those seconds. It's even worse because she keeps looking at me with a weird smile on her face even after you looked away.


She stared you down and knew it. Dude, you must be awful at poker. 😂


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

mia-me said:


> She stared you down and knew it. Dude, you must be awful at poker. 😂


Actually. I am great at poker! She is just a soul searcher. She's the only person I can't pretend in front of.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

What type is she?


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Wylie said:


> Actually. I am great at poker! She is just a soul searcher. She's the only person I can't pretend in front of.


That's why she quickly saw through your 'pass' comment.

If you can't flirt with her, then ask her out. Her response will answer the question of whether she's friendly flirting or interested.


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

Joe Black said:


> What type is she?


Now given this info; She is nice to everyone she meets at first. She most DEFINITELY has a friend group, and once they're gone, she gets more. She seems to be easily hurt by people she cares about. She thinks social awkwardness is cute. She has a lot of sympathy for the people around her. She is DEFINITELY extroverted. She likes me. She is a big fan of playful teasing. She does weird stuff with her friends. (VERY weird. Trust me.) What type do you think she is?


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

Wylie said:


> Now given this info; She is nice to everyone she meets at first. She most DEFINITELY has a friend group, and once they're gone, she gets more. She seems to be easily hurt by people she cares about. She thinks social awkwardness is cute. She has a lot of sympathy for the people around her. She is DEFINITELY extroverted. She likes me. She is a big fan of playful teasing. She does weird stuff with her friends. (VERY weird. Trust me.) What type do you think she is?


Because I have no Idea.


----------



## JakeTinker (Feb 28, 2021)

Might be an ENFP, not sure. If she's alright with being 'weird' with other friends, I think it wouldn't surprise her that much if you asked her out.

I advice just being straightforward, and be mindful not to seem fake or anything like that when approaching her. Waging war with your emotions and thoughts won't get you closer to whatever answer you're looking for. You seem like a sincere enough guy, so I'd recommend being a bit more adaptive to the current situation. And by that, I mean try not to be too pushy or shy. Striking the balance between self-respect and being open about your admiration for her, I mean.


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

JakeTinker said:


> Might be an ENFP, not sure. If she's alright with being 'weird' with other friends, I think it wouldn't surprise her that much if you asked her out.
> 
> I advice just being straightforward, and be mindful not to seem fake or anything like that when approaching her. Waging war with your emotions and thoughts won't get you closer to whatever answer you're looking for. You seem like a sincere enough guy, so I'd recommend being a bit more adaptive to the current situation. And by that, I mean try not to be too pushy or shy. Striking the balance between self-respect and being open about your admiration for her, I mean.


Not this weird. Also all her friends. Are girls.


----------

